# varadero imitator sex?



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

if two of the trio hang out in a empty 35mm film container intermittently are they male and female or is that common behavior for same sex also?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

usually pairs will start to hang out together, especially at night when the lights go out, however a good way to sex them out is usually by their size, if 1 one is much more rounder then the other its prob a female and the slender one a male, but you will one def when you see some eggs.


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeh thats what happen to mine, If they do it alot id remove the 3rd as after a while mine just died-and I dont think this is uncommon. Wish Id sold her when I thought to


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

deansie26 said:


> Yeh thats what happen to mine, If they do it alot id remove the 3rd as after a while mine just died-and I dont think this is uncommon. Wish Id sold her when I thought to


What size tank did u have them in?

Shaw


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

laylow said:


> What size tank did u have them in?
> 
> Shaw


Just over 20G, so quite big. They where my first darts, id house a pair in a 
12x12x18 now, utilise the height


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

deansie26 said:


> Just over 20G, so quite big. They where my first darts, id house a pair in a
> 12x12x18 now, utilise the height


Im willing to bet that tank size was a factor as well. 20g IMO, is still awfully small for a trio of frogs...even thumbnails. A 12x12x18 aquarium is only appx. 11 gallons. Still way too small for them especially when breeding is a goal. 

A 20g high vert seems to work well for pairs of thumbnails and bigger is always better. 

-Matt


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

McBobs said:


> Im willing to bet that tank size was a factor as well. 20g IMO, is still awfully small for a trio of frogs...even thumbnails. A 12x12x18 aquarium is only appx. 11 gallons. Still way too small for them especially when breeding is a goal.
> 
> A 20g high vert seems to work well for pairs of thumbnails and bigger is always better.
> 
> -Matt


I would have thought that was a fair size given a 12x12x18 is ok for a pair, pretty much double the size. Though im sure your right as you have been in this game far longer 
Id say thou that they do form a strong bond between the pair and I myself would never house imitators in groups again.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm not saying that its BAD for them, I have just always had much better luck with the various aspects of husbandry when you can provide more room. Its much easier to give temperature and humidity gradients where the frogs can find a comfy zone much easier for breeding. Also, with the extra room, its a lot easier to add in more plants and hide spots for the frogs to dive into when they feel threatened. If the frogs are comfortable in knowing that they can dive 2 inches into cover, they are much more likely to be out and about more often.

I have a 1.1.1 in a 20 tall vert right now, but as soon as the unknown starts to get some decent size to it, I will pull it and put it into its own container. Its much easier to keep an eye on froglets that way and guage how much size they're putting on. 

-Matt


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

After reading this, I hope you don't mind my question on this thread but it's regarding the same.

I am new to thumbs, I just bought 4 tarapoto who came out of a tank of 8 in the tank. About a 30 gallon tank where they were. They are all siblings and grew up together in the same tank. They are approximately 9-13 months old. Now I have my 4 in a temporary q-tank that is a sterilite container approx 10 gallons. I know I have a male because I hear calling all the time. Should I go ahead and separate two and two into different sterilite containers? I haven't seen aggression with one another nor did the previous owner.


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

andry said:


> After reading this, I hope you don't mind my question on this thread but it's regarding the same.
> 
> I am new to thumbs, I just bought 4 tarapoto who came out of a tank of 8 in the tank. About a 30 gallon tank where they were. They are all siblings and grew up together in the same tank. They are approximately 9-13 months old. Now I have my 4 in a temporary q-tank that is a sterilite container approx 10 gallons. I know I have a male because I hear calling all the time. Should I go ahead and separate two and two into different sterilite containers? I haven't seen aggression with one another nor did the previous owner.



With the imitators put them in sexed pairs if you can-just eliminates the risk of the lone one getting stressed etc. When I had the trio I knew 3 had paired of but I thought the 3rd was ok as she was eating and I never saw any aggression etc-saying I never saw it doesn't mean it didn't happen thou I guess.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

That's very true. I guess I could pair them up and separate. The worst that could happen is that I put two males together or two females. I've only heard one calling so far, not to say there isn't more than one male in the tank. I've only had them for a week.


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

andry said:


> That's very true. I guess I could pair them up and separate. The worst that could happen is that I put two males together or two females. I've only heard one calling so far, not to say there isn't more Ifthan one male in the tank. I've only had them for a week.


I would leave them together mate until you see 2 spending loads of time together them put them in a tank by them selves


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

McBobs said:


> Im willing to bet that tank size was a factor as well. 20g IMO, is still awfully small for a trio of frogs...even thumbnails. A 12x12x18 aquarium is only appx. 11 gallons. Still way too small for them especially when breeding is a goal.
> 
> A 20g high vert seems to work well for pairs of thumbnails and bigger is always better.
> 
> -Matt


 I have breeding pair of pumilio's in a 12x12x18 and they breed great in them and also raised f1 but I also have to agree bigger the better. Moving the both of the pairs in 18x18x24. I assume you don't need this much space for the thumbnails but in my eyes its better for production.

Good luck and hopefully you will get production. 

Take care


----------

